# 12 Year Old Tank- Still Good?



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have a tank from glass ages that is about 12 years old and has sat empty for the past 8 years. Just wondering if I should have any concerns about it leaking or breaking apart? The silicone looks good and doesn't appear dried out or anything. I called glass cages to ask them and they wouldn't give me a straight answer.

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If it were me, I would re seal it and then water test it somewhere like a garage or outside... that way if it does leak it wont hurt your home.

Its pretty easy to cut out the old silicone, mask off everything and put a new bead on.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

IVe redone tank made in 2000 .. resealed it and it holds water for past year with no problem !! 
All my tank tanks are 2nd hand off craigslist and all ive resealed , not much to do


----------

